# Changer un disque dur sur un G3 500



## Galactic (19 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si qqun d'entre vous connaissait un site de tutoriel afin de pouvoir changer le disque de 10 Go de mon iBook?
Peut-on mettre un disque dur 2" 1/2 classique comme un ibm ou maxtor ?
Il s'agit d'un iBook 2 G3 500.

Merci pour vos réponses ! =)

Ami Calmement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2003)

Je te conseille d'aller voir  là 
Amitié !
thebig


----------



## Galactic (19 Septembre 2003)

oulala... je viens de tout lire.. c vraiment HardOs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'espère que je ne me planterais pas... faut deja que j'achete le nouveau HD de 40 Go.. 140 &amp;#8364; à Montgallet quand meme..
Hum Hum.. vais commencer par me faire la main sur le 10 Go (étant novice sur mac et encore.. je n'ai pas encore mon iBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci pour le lien !

Ami Calmement !


----------



## decoris (20 Septembre 2003)

Galactic a dit:
			
		

> oulala... je viens de tout lire.. c vraiment HardOs!



c'est moi qui ait fait cet article (et donc la manip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). tu ne dois pas t'inquiéter, ça a l'air dur, mais en fait c'est pas très compliqué... il faut juste prendre bien son temps, et il n'y aura pas de problème...

mais afin de ne pas multiplier les post, tu peux continuer  sur ce sujet...


----------

